# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Apple Hardware Users > [ubuntu] No Boot with Live CD

## libarts

I'd like to boot with a Live CD, but my Macbook already is installed with Ubuntu.  I no longer have the Apple OS.  For whatever reason, all Live CDs I've used have not been able to launch.  I'm getting a new computer and want to run Ubuntu on that and Debian on my Macbook.

----------

